
It's time for better capitalism - hickeygareth
https://app.newsoveraudio.com/article/4286
======
eximius
I continue to think that, by default, a company should be a Public Benefit
Corporation [1] and have to explicitly choose not to be, indicating the kind
of company they want to be.

[1] - [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public-
benefit_corporation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public-benefit_corporation)

